# Oli's road to beefcakizm



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys

I'm re-doing my journal, as ivr tried pposting on my old one but the fcukin thing won't let me post. So gna scrap that and start it again. So apologies as you wayy of read the first 10 or so posts before.

,

One thing that really "grinds my gears" is no matter how big u get and get classed a 'beefcake' 'meathead' or stedhead' There's alway one cnut in your gym thats a little bit bigger !!

This is my journey to ensure that im THE biggest in my gym .

Little Background info.

Im 23, been training serioulsy for the last year or so.

.

Before that i was in the gym a few times a week, ALWAYS playin about on my chest , caused injury to my rotator , (which still nags me now).

I weigh 13stone bang on , however i have been on juice and have hit 14stone. BUT lost most of it due to sickness (had to have a emergency op on my nose)

Rather than guessing at my bodyfat ... il just say this . i can see top abs , and middle abs on ab day when im pumped

At the moment im training 4-5 days per week and have just got back onto a 5 day split routine , (1 muscle group per day ) As i found this routine works best for me . although i do mix the exercises , rep ranges up every session .

Since i started taking it seriously my diet has improved drematicly, i cut all the junk food sh!t , cut the drinking (except a few bevvies on weekends)

Now this is a bit sh!tty time to start a journal as im off to magaluff on a lads holiday next month, but as ive got sum spare time on my hands i thort i may aswell start now .

My goals

Im a firm believer in "try , try and you will sucseed" And as i cant see anything holding me back from acieving my goal (except maybe a naggin rotator injury) It should be well within my grasp..

Diet

As with many journals i have read, people dont want to post previous diets, same goes for me . My diet up to a year or so ago was atrocious. 2 maybe 3 meals a day , as i was out drinking a lot and spent a lot of time hungover.

However in the last year my diet is NOt constant, some people have maybe 1 or 2 cheat meals a week . i probly have one every other day . i know its not the way forward but i will learn to cut it out sooner or later

Training

As i've siad i do 5 days , 1 muscle group per day .as follows

monday - chest

3x 10-8 Flat bench press

2x8 incline bench press

2x8 decline bench press

3x8 pec deck flies

3x8 one arm cable crossovers (only 1 pully in the gym)

Tuesday - back

4x8 deadlift

3x8 lat pulldown

3x10 seated rows or bent over rows

3x8 T bar rows

2x10 weighted hyper extensions

wednesay- legs

3x10 squat or hack squat

3x10 stiff leg deadlift

4x8 leg extensions some times 1 footed ,

3x8 hamstring curls .

thrusday - rest

friday- bi/tri

4x10 single or double DB curl

3x10 preacher curl again single or double

2x10 hammer curls Barbell.

3x10 close grip bench press

3x10 kickbacks

3x10 tri pushdowns (machine or cable)

2x10 under grip pull downs

satday- shoulders, abs

2x10 shoulder press

2x10 side lat raises

3x10 shrugs

2x10 rear delt flies

regular crunchs or crunch machine FAILURE

and a few other exercises on abs. (dont know what to call them)

Now the reason i split shoulders with abs is this ...

Last year around this time , i stopped p!ssin about in the gym and started properly but as i used to hammer my chest all the time and not enough back , my rotator got torn and i developed impingment , (back muscles were week compared to my chest which in time PULLED my hole shoulder forward )

I've been to physio and corrected the problem but it still nags me everytime i train shoulders.

Another thing is when i chest press ... because of my sh!tty shoulder im a bit scared, worried about my elbows going over 90 degrees so im not getting the full stretch i should be getting ..

sorry but as im at work i dont have any pictures to hand but what im going to do is ,

After every training session il report weights, reps, sets BF etc

and for the first week il take a few pics after my gym sessions.

The main reason im doing this journal is ... yes since i started propley training i can see how ive developed but havnt kept pictures or a diary of my weight . Hopefully this will help me to keep track of diet , pics, weight and so on .

Another thing that really helps me is ... critisizm . Im learning new things on a weekly or even daily basis. both on here, other sites (no other forums tho? ) and in the gym .

So i welcome criticism. (hell , i can take it IM ginger for gods sake , corse i can take it ??)

just ordered this . (should get it delievered today )

http://www.supplementcentre.com/Revi...ey-Protein.asp

Also i have been trying diffrent Protein powders, brands ect to see which is most effeciant for me.

If any1 wants any more info just ask and il tell ya


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Right ... lets get some weights addd to this list. no pics yet as my camera doesnt have a p!ssin timer !

Today i trained BACK... i was gunna do chest but most of the benches are full on mondays (popular day to chest)

So as i had a full week off last week, i could start with Back

i started each exercise with 1 warm up set . (half the weight of first set)

3x8 Front pulldown. 65 , 75, 85 kg

3x8 Seated row ... 60, 70,80 kg

3x10 weighted hyperExtensions . 10kg

2x10 Lat pulldown wide grip 60 , 65 kg

2x10 Lat pulldown V bar close grip 60, 65 kg

Supersetted The close grip pulldowns with rear delt raises ..

ALL machine work today, I try to alternate from machines and dumbells each week.

STILL got a dull achy feeling Bottom of my neck/ upper trap. DIDNT hurt whilst doin my sets but now its 2hours later it sometimes aches .

May have just slept funny .

By the way today I weighed in at 12stone 12 lb


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ained chest today ... i usually train chest following a back day

4x8 Flat dumbell press 26,30,34,40 kg

3x8 incline dumbell 30, 32 kg

2x8 Decline Barbell 70, 75kg (could of gone hevier, but weights were being used n cudntb asred waiting

2x8 pullovers. 30kg,

Im feeling a lot of stress on my shoulders. not too sure if thats cos front delts hav had a gd workout with the pressing.

see how i feel 2mra

if its still hurting il havea rest day and bash arms on thursday

Peace


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Abslubtly baattered the shizzz oouta my legs today. Lower back pumpped/achy as not done any kind of deadlifting in a while.

Did wear a belt on most heavy leg work

QUADS

3x8 leg extension. 80, 120 , 130. Kg machine maxes out at 130 so gna have to start one legged

3x 8. Horizontal leg ppress 150. 160. 170 kg

2x8 seated leg press 100. 120 kg

HAMSTRINGS

3x10 stiff leg deadlifts. 60. 70. 90 kg

2x15 leg curl deated. 30. 35 kg

Actually liked doin legs today, lovin th deadlifts


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

iceps and tricepps today. Love training them on a friday. As still pumped if I go out hehe

Last set on each of biceps I only managed 4 as Ii increased weights by 2. kg this week

3x8 Preacher curl machine . 40. 50. 55

3x8 seated arm curls 18 20 22. And 24's I managed 4

3x8. Standing EZ curl bar. (4 inside grip , 4 outside) 40. 45

3x10 tricep cablee pushdowns 50. 60. 70. Kg

3x8 closegrip bench. 90. 90. 110 kg -superset 8 diamond pushups

2x8 cross body cable pull down. (1 handed). 20 25 kg


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Attempt no. 2! Subbed!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

bad news about the other tread but o well, subbed!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

sweet guys. guna try get pics up asap .

Wheels 2nyt . bring it on !!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

NICE! Im on wheels friday.. Hit em hard bro.. When your mind tells you to stop start counting your reps!

Yeah crack up some pics bro.. Quad shots tnyt! (pics that is lol)

Whats today's diet been like?

Did you decide on running a cycle up until your hols?

Dan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo just got back from leg sesh

4x8 leg press 190 190 200 210 for 5 reps

3x8. Leg extensions 120 130 130 6 reps

2x8. Leg curl 60 70

3x10 Calf raise 80 90 110

3x8 stiffleg deadlift 50 60 60

2x8 sumo deadlifts 80 90 100

Diets good today. Trying to up my calories as much as I can. Whilst I was in sainburys I got some anchovies. Thort hmm they look nice. Boyy was I wrong!! Fukkk lol

Not guna bother cycling before my jollies dan, just gna do sum cardio lol

As. A couple of weeks after I get back I'll be on a test deca cycle.

Got my test e today !

How r ur wheels doin ,

Can't wait to get away to be honest. Fkin sick of this weather


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking good bro! how was the woddle home?

Haha I've never tried anchovies.. never been tempted lol

Nice one.. do you rate the test/deca combo? Ive just finished up a test e/ tren e cycle early starting PCT next week..

gonna cut natty up until november then get on a test prop/ tren ace 8-10week  can't wait!

Wheels are ok.. coming along nicely.. been trying to bring out my hammy overhang..

using any otc sups to help out?

Dan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Not sups atm except protein and creatine . cant afford muh atm savin 4 maga

Ive never done deca before , done a test cycle but wanna try addin deca for my shoulder.

Yer i did a load of work on hammys today . sumo stiff leg deadlifts . foooook me il feel that in the morning


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

hello again beeeefcake! subbed again lol journal looking good so far, and yeah get some progress pics on the go


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Am tryin pal, can't pose for sh!t plus phone doesn't have a timer.

Lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

download the timer app lol thats what i had to do, job done


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm gna have to lol. I was tryin to find a money free way of doin it lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

What you training today bro? or are the DOMS in your legs that bad you cant walk to turn on the comp? lol

Whats todays diet been like bud?

Dan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol DOMs weren't so bad. Legs are gettin used to getting the sh•te kicked out of them.

Trained bi/tri yestday. Totally forgot to log my session as I went allong and I deleted my last bi/tri session as it was in my old journal lol.

Diets good man, going to start TRYing to cram 1500cal into my post workout meal, last nyt that caused me to have bolognaise with about 500gram of mince lol.

Day off today. Then I'm gna giv shoulders a go on satday,

Made a thread about my shoulder man, I worded it better than I have in the past,

U trainin later?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha that sounds expensive! is it extra lean mince? you mean the workout was too intense to log lol?

How many cals you on a day mate? you cutting back for holiday?

Whats the thread called? Just take it easy, maybe do some high rep work till you get used to it?

Yeah am meeting my training partner for the day at 9 FOR WHEELS! Shame its at the Ymca gym in St annnes :/

as iron man isn't open till 10 and have things to do. Ah well.. least they have a squat rack.

If you get sick of just plain mince... why not make some burgers!!

Dan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

how ur wheels lookin , how was trainin man

Yea im thinking high reps low weight, but ive tried that before and itt gets no better .

Im off to the physio next week , get a ultra sound done .

Pickin up some JACK3D later on aswell from church street pro suplements i think its called .

Have u ever tried jack3d and does it compare to no xpolode

trying my best to hit 5000 kcal a day , and yeah im just guna cut some carbs next starting next week + 2 mile jog to work in the mornings = a drop of about 1% bodyfat but at least its sumfink


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

There looking pretty good I'm going into a cut now myself so will be better when there more shredded! they seem to hold water whilst i'm on cycle even though i do use adex.. lookin forward to getting the veins out across my inner quad and calve 

Training was awesome as usual! As i have now ended my cycle i started using my new tub of superpump max today! amazing stuff!

I like jack3d. takes around 30mins for it to kick in for me.. great energy, some endurance.. got that come down feeling after it was wearing off like that i also got on N.O.. Great stuff for the price!

Is that the one near the no.3 pub? need to have a look in there.. let me know what its like.

Let us know how the treatment goes mate.. you'll probably wish you'd had it sooner.

Dan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah near the number 3 pub . Just phoned them , they stock super pump and jack3d, so all is well. they seem to stock a LOT of stuff in there.

not just diet sups, they sell glucosamine, milk thistle, the lot lol

Will let u no what its like in there, prices and such

When i first did my shoulder in i cudnt lift it above my head. wa in agony , he sorted the problem then so il see if it helps this time


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah nice one bro.

jeck3d is more cost effective but I definitely rate sp max! so if you see any samples of it I recommend you try 

yeah let us know how it goes, hopefully you'll be smashing out military presses soon!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Got my jack3d mate , pro sups is or8 , decent on price aswell.

jack3d was £23 online (ebay) pro sups was £29 so its not too bad .

Only reason i got it from there rather than ebay was the fact i wanted it by satday so i can fully concentrate on my deads and getting a nice pumped wide V shape.

Gutted tho cos today is my rest day , i wana use it nowww haha

i myt train light shoulders are kill the abs at home 2nyt . Purely just cos i wana try this jack3d lol .


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

mate you could have got it from www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk for £23 with free 48 hour mainland delivery

that and www.supplement-zone.co.uk are the most cheap and reliable sites to use imo.. for future online reference 

Nice one! get a scoop down ya neck n go do some rocky style cardio! lol

What you training tomorrow then mate? neck 2-3 scoops n go do some deadlifts


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yer man. Deads 2mra.

Ur gna p!ss ur pants at this ...

I trained shoulders at home erlier. Started off with ... A 4 pack of tuna in each hand for 3 sets. Then 10kg dumbell 2 sets. Feels good now but its alway the next day it naggs me. Just gna ice it now see if that helps

Did shoulders, abs then went for a run on the prom,

Exactly like rocky , the steps scene. But I was on the rocks lol

On jack3d I actualli WANTED to go for a runn. Worst part of runnin-the journey back lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha! class! was that raises or press? lol  That's some impressive weight!!!

Yeeeeaaahhhh buddy thats how cardio should be! I might put the hoody on and go for a run in this ****in rain with eye of the tiger blasting in my ears! Thats how we do sh*t!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha I think that's on every lifters ipod.

That weight was for both lol. 30 reps.

Can't wait for deads 2mra. Will have to have a sesh some time mate.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha yeah and nice one did you get a good burn?

You feeling a pb comin on for deds tmos? lol

Yeah will have to bro. when I can get down bulldogz gym I'll let you know

So I take it jack3d works well for you then? I know some people rate it highly and others say it does nothing for them..

think it's definitely a supplement that depends on the individual taking it..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh yea definatly depends on atmosphere aswell.. il feel it alot more 2mra in the gym.

Gunna try 1 rep max 2mra, not tryed that before but hopin to be around 180 190. HOPING lol

So im gna go early doors so if i fail on 190 i wont look like a [email protected] haha

Just ordering my nxt cycle now. looks to be a good 1

Wat cycle have you just come off? wat were ur gains like


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice! good luck with that lol I only ever do a 3rep max on deds as if i do a 1rep max i find my back starts to bend slightly and increases the risk of injury.

Nice! what you ordered mate?

Just come off test e/ tren e cycle gained 12lbs and lost some bf so very pleased with results  Im only into second week pct at the mo so hopefully ill keep most of that.. strength has retained so far which is always good.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Failed on 150deads this mornin. Myt of pulled sumfin wen I was doin legs. Tail bone area felt strained  or maybe cos I started stiff leg deads oon leg day. (Only 3 days ago)

Could of been cos I trained shoulders last nyt. But it feels totally fine now. defo feels like tail bone area, rather than upper body. Mind u I have recently started runnin

anyway hit all pb on latpull down, seated row, bent over row, shrugs. Unfortunatly not deads. Myt try dropping weight till after my holiday makin sure form is 100%


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Didn't go for one rep max today. As I failed on 150. Everytime I put my head down, I felt sick so may have had too much jack3d ay dan haha. However i got up to 140 for 6 today


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Like I said mate I don't do 1 rep max's on dedz just like 3rep max's as like you said your form fails when you go past that and increases risk of injury 

Possibly stim sickness.. had it a few times.. but only in the most intense of workouts 

150's nothing to be ashamed of mate thats a good amount of weight!! I know a guy at iron man that's HUGE, been training like 13 od years and only deadlifts around that figure.... for high reps like but he just doesn't like going heavier.. its all about form for me.. stick with 140 and just increase the reps every week then when you reach a certain number of reps increase the weight and do the same .. keeping good form all the time..

next week aim for 8-10 reps of 140k.. the week after 10-12 the week after 12-15 the week after increase the weight to 150k and aim for 4-6 the week after 6-8 AND so on. 

I've just got back from the gym now.. was only going to do cardio but ended up doing some db curls, tri pushdowns, leg press, power cleans as well ... oops lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

oops lol get carried away , its easily done lol

yeah i think il shift down to even 130 perfect forum til i get back off holiday . il up the reps each week but will stick at 130kg for now .

Next time im in the gym , il get a trainer to check my form , even the slightest bit off form im sure he will tell me , thing is , no1 in my gym (except me) givs ppeople hints if their form is off , i tell them . most of the time people are greatfull but wen i walk away probly think "what a [email protected]"


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't usually bother telling someone about there form if there chavs trying to lift too much weight.. but if there half decent people and it looks like they're going to hurt themselves I step in. was funny as fook watching a gobby chav do barbell rows with his back so arched it looked like he had a hunch back during the week.. thought he was gonna kill himself! .. I just looked over and laughed to myself  as he had sat on the leg press the week before on his phone for around half a f*ckin hour when i was on legs!

Yeah 130 is still a good weight to rep.. I think anything over 100k is gonna work if you do enough reps.

lol if you think there callin you a [email protected] then don't bother telling them.. it's one less n0b head in the gym the week after when their injured.

Thinking of getting some clen to assist in a cut hmmm .. never used it before so have some research to do.. Have you used it before?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Or possibly a eca stack hmm ....


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nothing of that nature before. only ran 1 cycle before ... test enanthate /dbol kick start

Ive done my research on clen tho . aparntly winny is better but winny will kill joints / tendons. not read anything that bad on clen

Il keep my opinions to myself with the chavys cnuts , even the big guys appreciate it if i step in. Even Feels quite rewarding sometimes


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Today am going to start 'tabata training'

Great way to drop bodyfat before my holiday. Wasn't going to train training but cardio's not going to be enough to drop body fat in under 3 weeks.

20 seconds lifting. Rest for 10 seconfs. Don't stop until 8 sets are completed. (4 minuites)

Sounds good , guna give it ago today


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

Il never be biggest in my gym even at 14 n half stone, 95% are juicing and biggest lads must be 17 stone plus lol but maybe one day


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

We can always dream. Ay.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Really enjoyed that training.

Chest today

Incline db 16 kg

Declibne barbel 50kg

Flat db 16kg

Pec deck 28

Feet elevated push ups

ALL exercises perform - 8-12 reps, 10 second rest. Repeat 6-8 times.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

That sounds pretty intense bro.. I bet it gets real hard around the 5th circuit lol

Do you feel as though your hitting the muscle enough? Id possibly adopt Neil Hills y3t week 3 style training if your going to do this and do all out muscle annihilation doing 20-25reps for small muscle groups e.g bi's, tri's, shoulders and 40-50 reps for large muscle groups such as legs and back.. This style of training is used to stretch the fascia which is a collection of connective tissue fibers which wrap around your muscles and can limit growth.. by stretching them with these high rep failure methods of training you can effectively stretch the fascia which in theory allows for further muscle growth without as much restriction.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice cheerrs for that il look it up

3 weeks to go , and yea my chest is so pumped its untrue i can really feel it .

to be honest i thort my shoulder would giv out before my cardiovascular energy. but stretched between the sets and continued rotator exercises between exercises defo helped .

dont usually train on sundays but ive had my 2 rest days in this 7day peroid spo why not ay . im not overworking the muscle , i'd beable to tell if i was .

Im pretty new to all this cutting mlarkie,as ive never before cut . lol

But as im off on holiday and doin a big bulk cycle in 5 weeks i wna drop a bit of BF


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Really enjoyed that training.
> 
> Chest today
> 
> ...


Dan, just wondering if thisis too much in 1 sesh. just looked at it again. i did 40-50 reps on each exercise . is that right ? seems a lot but then again weights were much much much lower than usual


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah looks abit much to me mate as your doing 8 sets of the circuit ... you wouldn't usually do 8 sets of a single exercise so maybe lower it to 5 circuits and up the intensity of each exercise by increasing the weight used ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats what i intend to do from now on. cheers dan.

really humid today, set off to gym this mornin, cudnt catch my breath. then the jack3d kicked in. made matters worse


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

know what you mean mate! I did fasted cardio this morning at the ymca in lytham swear that gym has no air con.. killed me!

so howd you rate jack3d then? do you respond well to it?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes I rate jack3d man, I think I had too much water with it yestrday as I was bloated. But today was great. Not too sure how it compares to nox or no xplode but I'll soon no.

Starting fasted cardio in the mornin.

Just been out for a jog. Shin splints are murder !


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I had shin pumps real bad on an sd cycle.. was really painful after a short distance run and eventually got to the point that it would make walking a few 100 meters painful! .. but that was before i knew about taurine, potassium, sodium and water! haha!

I'm loving the superpump max at the mo! but think i might get some jack3d to alternate with it 

Are you running after jack3d? could be the pump from that causing the shin pumps.. I only drink like 3 ts of coffee before doing cardio now for this reason.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

No jack3d before cardio no mate. Wudnt see the point in it tbh. I got shin pumps bad bout week 6 of cycle they were murder. Fasted cardio done. Small shake before hand. Walk to work. Eat breatfast lol.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Hows it goin bud? not been on here for a week as i spilt coffee on my laptop and fried it.. back online now though!

How have this weeks workouts been?

Dan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol u plum. yer man i was just about to send you a visitor message ...

Trainin's awsome, back to heavy weights, low reps

But those fat burners are really working and all the cardio (fasted) lost 3lbs which as im keeping the weights up to what they were , can believe to be body fat.

Hair removaled my chest and abs redi for the holiday, then i realised ,... i look like a 9 year old kid with pecs haha

Reason for me going to message you was ... my dizzyness/ headaches may have finally found a reason behind it . had some hearing tests and sh!t. turns out im 40% deaf in my left ear . due to dj'in probly ...

But also got low blood sugar levels, which causes lightheaded/ dizzyness.. if it is something this simple im gunna be so fckuin pist off that they have misdiagnosed it so many times... hell they even left me for a week believing i had cancer !

Anyway rant over lol...

Hows you man , trainin good?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha like I've said before mate, only you know your body and when something doesn't feel right you should keep going back for 2nd, 3rd, 4th opinions until you find the answer.

Glad its going well mate I actually quite enjoy cutting mkes me feel ripped but the downside is the bigorexia.. my arms always feel too small when depleted of carbs which makes me feel ****.. What fat burners you using?

Haha! I just shave my chest n stomach all in one when i have a shave.. weird at 1st but you begin to like the smooth chest haha!

I agree that high weight low reps is best for conserving strength whilst cutting..

My trainings going great at the mo.. Using the layne norton phat routine. Day- 1-upper power 2-lower power 3-rest 4-back/shoulders 5-legs 6- chest/arms .... loving it, by doing all the compounds heavy (3-5 rep) on the 2 power days it helps you improve your reps when training for hypertrophy later in the week.. works well imo.

You keepin up the rocky style cardio then? haha


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad its goin well mate. Not so much rocky style cardio , i started cycling instead of running in the mornings . fcuk , my bike broke yestday so i went to my old dear's and got her penny farthing haha

The shin splints were murder and cudnt keep up the running.

I no wat u mean... bigorexia started kicking in and feeling pretty low from the carb depletion . The only time i feel big is wen im in the gym and the viens start to make a apearance lol

Just went to pro muscle on church street and got some CYTOLEAN mate , i didnt wana go on anything to 'juicey' as i've heard cutting steroids aren't too healthy for your joints . Shoulders feeling good tho .


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah I know shin pumps can be aweful.. or ae they shin splints and not just shin pumps? lol

Supplement some taurine, potassium and up your water intake.. that should help some.

When I ran sd i couldnt even walk to the end of my road without shin pumps hurt like hell.

Yeah when pumped you feel amazing on a cut seeing new veins come through etc. but I think

the cycle goes.. wake up(feeling small) go gym(feel pumped) pump wares off(feel ****)

go to bed (wishing you had done that extra 5 minutes of cardio) ..... wake up(feeingl small)

But it has to be done  yeah I know things like winny tend to dry out the joints. probably not

the best thing for your shoulder.

Haha! does it have a basket for your shaker? Not tried cytolean personally whats your review?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

HAHA it has a basket on the back. saddle bags lol

and a bell , ridin down the uneven prom everytime i went over a bump 'ding' 'ding'

Then they turn round and its a big guy on a ****** bike lol

even took my top off to try and even things out a little (tattoo's seem manly )

And i heard a comment from a kid to his mum... mummy look at that massive guy on that lady bike .

HAHA .

Cytolean ... im not 100% sure , seeing as ive never cut up before . im not too sure if its the pills working OR because ive changed my diet ...

But these pills combined with jack3d = a friggin good workout man .


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

HAHA! 'ding ding' oh hear he comes...

Cytolean is that from Gaspari? sure i read a great log on someone using that stacked with their mitotropin and getting great results.

Let us know how it goes.

What you training today bro? Im on cardio at 9.. was mento be fasted but i woke up to early and needed food lol

keep posting up your workouts!  although they probably wont be too interesting on a cut lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yer man lol i was mena do fasted cardio this mornin before work but fook goin out in that monsoon so i just had sum breakfast and jumped in the van lol

il post a few pics 2day ,

I think im guna leave posting my workouts till after my holiday mate, as you say they are not too intresting. As im not focusing on upping the weight , just sticking at my PB's and trying to max ouit 12 reps . rest day today, then shoulders 2mra. felt gurd trainin shoulder last week. hope its the same this week. also for the first time on mondy i did flyies, still only 15kg but scared to do them before as didnt wana do my shoulder in.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Lookin good bro. Shoulders aren't looking bad concidering you haven't been able to train them for a long time lol

Considering you've never cut before your still quite lean mate.. you should feel awesome after the cut with your new found veins and lines 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

cheers man , got another week of this hell diet to go yet .... then pig out the last day before i go lol

cant fkin wait for that day to cum


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha that sounds great.. you been planning the cheat day before you go.. whats on the menu? cheesecake?

Just got back from a rocky style hoody run in the rain! eye of the tiger, no easy way out and the pumping iron soundtrack Blasting on the ipod haha!

Are you still using the circuit style workouts?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

haha no man, well in a way yes. im back trainin hard and heavy but 12-15 reps and low rest times.

I think since i started running my foot/ankle has been in some pain , when you bend your foot up i can feel it (upper outer foot just in front of ankle bone )

. stopped runnin now, just rowers and xtrainers for me . and mummys bike in the mornings haha

And the cheat day is gunna be awsome . maybe cheesecake yeah... for every meal :bounce:

diet yestrday was awful lol, mum brought a big ginger cake round , i kinda ate it . all LOL oops

But im back with it today


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah man must be an impact thing whilst running..

I find rowing one of the most taxing forms of cardio.. so generally i avoid it haha! may start doing some on my cut..

maaaan I love cheesecake! every cheat meal should involve it! that and a massive home made meat and potato pie! beautiful!

What you training today bro? I've just hit chest/ bi's trying out dorian yates blood and guts routine lol I change my routine far too often.. but it seems to work for me lol

Haha! we all have our weak moments! really you had to eat it all to keep your metabolism up  therefore not cheating! haha


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha its good to change routine mate.

Gna blast shoulders later on , ive got a week today to get to where i wana be , bit more body fat should do it .

One thing i have found helpfull durin craving peroid is meringues ...

0 fat

0 carb

lots of protein man

look up the recipie .

MINT CHOC meringue's .


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice one and thanks for the recipe will have to get the ingredients and have ago!

How are you finding cytolean? How are your weights holdin up? maybe throw in some creatine also if doing it natty?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

To be honest, my weights have dropped but to be expected. Not a great deal so thats good .

Cytolean... i find the diet is dropping the weight and the cytolean is getting me ripped (ish) quick lol

yeah its good , i was thinkin about creatine aswell, but doesn't creatine retain water.

u trainin today dude?

im gunna hit it everyday till wedsday (go away thursday)


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice one least your losing it well! Yeah my rest day today so went for some fasted cardio.. went for a 5k run then ended up doing about 8 sets of 20 power cleans with low weight lol purely for cardio *cough* plus some ab work..  so not much of a rest day really lol

I find that mono makes me hold some water but when taking ethyl ester i retain none! .. you can get 240tabs of Matrix CEE from sup centre for 12.99 lol.

Haha on a side note: did you see sky news this morning? a kid that's magnetic and can stick spoons n sh*t to himself lol!? weird as fu*


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i've got a bunch of ethyl ester in cupboard . is it too late to start using them , cos as SOON as i get back from jollies im goin on a bulk lol.

And do u wana no why ... in the last week, i've consumed about 3000 eggs lol

Ye. thats a good rest day there dan *cough* LOL

I saw sumfin about that a few weeks ago. cant his mum do it aswell or sumfin??

sidenote: I watched a old repeat of a gameshow the other nyt , cant remeber wat it was called , n this sick little guy on it was about 40, no arms or legs, turns out he was born in the 'flid' peroid, u no when all the pregnant women were takin those fukt up "pregnancy drugs" (laced with smack) lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i've got a bunch of ethyl ester in cupboard . is it too late to start using them , cos as SOON as i get back from jollies im goin on a bulk lol.

And do u wana no why ... in the last week, i've consumed about 3000 eggs lol

Ye. thats a good rest day there dan *cough* LOL

I saw sumfin about that a few weeks ago. cant his mum do it aswell or sumfin??

sidenote: I watched a old repeat of a gameshow the other nyt , cant remeber wat it was called , n this sick little guy on it was about 40, no arms or legs, turns out he was born in the 'flid' peroid, u no when all the pregnant women were takin those fukt up "pregnancy drugs" (laced with smack) lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

you back from shaggamuff bro?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah got back on friday. i am offically dead lol

all i have eaten over the weekend is utter sh!t lol

Fckin good holiday tho, got knocked out by a fat chick. RESULT haha

Cant wait to get back in the gym, feel skinny as fcuk mate .but am i right in saying ...

As i have been heavily drinking all week, my imune system will be low, so startin training too soon will be pointless, even catabolic??


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha you must of offended her? Share the ****ed up antics that lead to the ko? haha!

Yeah just rest up and recover bud, make the most of your time off..

Have a few days in bed whilst getting your diet sorted then do a bit of cardio for a few days to help clear your system then begin hitting the weights hard again at the end of this week/ beggining next week when your fully recovered lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright mate hows it goin? you back training yet?

Was searching through the matrix nutrition products deciding what to get on my next sup shop and spotted this...

Anabolioc Matrix Amount Per 50g Serving:

K cals/K: *178k cals*

*
Protein: 40g**

*
Fat: 2.9g*

*
Of which are saturates: 2.1g*

*
Trans Fat: 0g*

*
Carbohydrates: 5.9g*Sodium: 180mg

Fibre: 440mg

Calcium: 0.42g

Container Size: 2.25kg

Serving Size: 1 scoop

Servings Per Container: 45

NOW.. 1g carbs = 4 calories.. 1g protein = 4 calories... 1g fat = 9calories........

40g protein/160cals ... 5.9g carbs/23.6cals ... 2.9g fat/ 26.1 = 209.7 calories!!!

I'd call that false advertisement! haha! Makes you wonder if there products actually have the content in they claim..

Dan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

fkin ell. didnt even work that sh!t out wen i bbought it , thats sh!t,

Just back to gym in about half a hour mate, first time ive had jack3d in 2 weeks and im buzzin my head off lol need to train feel small as p!ss

Ive gone ryt off matrix, tastes like chalk after a while ... ive just got this off ebay mate ... cheap aswell but dno what its gunna do to my insides lol

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4KG-WEIGHT-GAINER-PROELITE-X-FOR-MASS-GAIN-WHEY-PROTEIN-/260739162148?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&var=&hash=item82640187c3

Im gna use that up then go for one of the bundles from bbwarehouse or my protein... expensive but price u gota pay lol

anyway im off to do my back in pal

keep me updated on ur buys

Peace


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yo. didnt train backbefore. got a new training partner ... im trainin him up atm, he cant lift heavy YET but es a good strong spotter lol

Blasted arms before. i go there and i figured... 1st day back, il let my mate do sumthing that will make him feel big . (he's had 2 weeks out too) so arms it was ... and unbelivbly my weights hadnt dropped at all... maybe a few reps diffrence .


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Let me know how you get on with the massgainer mate... it has a very high fat content doesn't it

Im always abit sceptical when buying sups that I haven't heard of from ebay however I'm sure as the

seller is a ebay store (ukcheapsupplements) the product will be legit 

Glad you haven't lost too much over you rest period! Yeah every training partner I have is someone I am "Training up" lol

mainly as they train whatever I want to train and they follow you around spotting you haha

When are you starting your bulk mate? what "assistance" will you be using?

Whats your planned routine looking like now your back?

Dan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah its got 10g fat every 39g protein. pretty high but doesn't really bother me , LOL cheap enough

Starting my bulk now mate. put 4lb on since saturday lol

still using matrix aswell... took it to work and have 2 matrix at work and 2 mass gainers at home lol so i dont have to pi$$ around takin it to work and back lol

Gunna start recording weights again next week, this week im just getting used to the weight again, the dom's are defo back lol

Plannin cycle as we speek, doinb a bit of research as im ment to be working lol

Week 1-4 Dbol 20/40mg

Week 1-12 Test E 500mg

Week 3-10 Deca 300/400mg (not sure what dosage yet)

Hcg week 3-12

Adex .5 Every 3 days .

How does that look .

What you trainin today dude, as soon as started 1st day back in the gym. i was hooked again love it . lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats basically the same as my next planned cycle for november/december time 

Looks good mate, the classic bulk cycle!

Whats your cycle history, dosage like bud?

Im running some t3 at 25mcg ed with mine in an attempt to keep as lean as possible lol

Dbol 1-4/5 @ 30mg ed

Test E 1-12 @ 500mg ew

Deca 1-10 @ 300mg ew

Hcg 3-12 @ 1000iu ew? Thats the dosage I'll be using as I feel his will be enough to keep me firing.

Adex - .5 e3d (or as needed)

Wil be following your cycle bro so keep us informed


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yer man sweet .

heard good things about t3 dude .

Only 1 previous cycle that was test E 400mg + dbol to kickstart . I got good gains but during pct i had to have a emergency operation on me nose. and couldnt carry on pct as the clomid reacted with the fkin painkillers LOL so i lost 90% of my gains

Reason im throwing deca in this cycle is, for my joints mainly, i was gna run a low dose jsut for the joints. but then i thort. wats the point in a low dose lol . so im gna stick 300mg i rekon


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright bud, hows this weeks workouts lookin?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

good mate. back into the swing of things now after holiday..

Started splitting leg workouts up , hamstrings on shoulder day and quads on chest day.

Figured as i was training quads and then hams on the same day ... i must not of ben doin quads hard enough, lol

Now ive split them up, fcuk me lol i did hams sunday . and im still walkin like john wayne lol

Wat about u mate hows urs goin. i need a proper training parnter . or non at all.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

after weeks and weeks of being lazy and not logging my progress... still been training , just come back from a week off . And started a new routine

FST-7

Started it last night and people rave on about the pump so much, THATS BECAUSE ITS UNREAL!!!!

this is the rouine im following, its on Jay Cutler followed

•Day one: Biceps and triceps, calves

•Day two: Legs

•Day three: OFF

•Day four: Chest and triceps

•Day five: Back and calves

•Day six: Shoulders and biceps

•Day seven: OFF

Triceps

•Close-grip bench press 3-4 x 8-12

•Weighted or machine dip 3 x 8-12

•Overhead cable extension 7 x 8-12

•Skull crushers 7 x 8-12

Biceps

•Alternate dumbbell curls 3-4 x 8-12

•Machine preacher curl 3 x 8-12

•EZ-bar curl 7 x 8-12 (rest 30-45 seconds between sets while sipping water)

Quads

•Leg extensions 3-4 x 8-15

•Squats 4 x 8-12

•Hack squat or leg press 3 x 8-15

•Leg extension or leg press 7 x 8-15

Chest

•Incline dumbbell press 3-4 x 8-12

•Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

•Flat Hammer or dumbbell press 3 x 8-12

•Pec deck or cable crossover 7 x 8-12

Shoulders

•Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

•Barbell or dumbbell front raise 3 x 8-12

•Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12

•Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12

BackWarm-up:

•Neutral-grip chin-ups 3 x failure

•Wide-grip pulldowns 3 x 8-12

•Barbell row 3 x 8-12

•Hammer Strength row 3 x 8-12

•Machine or cable pullover 7 x 8-15

Hamstrings

•Lying leg curls 3-4 x 10-15

•Stiff-leg deadlift 3-4 x 10-12

•Single leg curl 3-4 x 10-15 each leg

•Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15

Traps

•Dumbbell shrugs* 3-4 x 8-12

•Machine shrugs 7 x 8-12

Rear delts

•Dumbbell rear lateral raise 3-4 x 12-15

•Reverse pec flye or cable 7 x 12-15

•Rear laterals

Calves

•Standing calf raise 4 x 10-12

•Seated calf raise 4 x 15-20

•Leg press or calf sled raise 7 x 10-12

Did Shoulders + Bicep last nyt.

•Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12 ------ 60kg,60kg,70kg

•Barbell or dumbbell front raise 3 x 8-12------ 28kg, 28kg 30kg

•Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12 -------- 40kg 3sets 30kg 3 sets .... 10kg last set

•Alternate dumbbell curls 3-4 x 8-12 -----------16kg, 16kg, 18kg

•Machine preacher curl 3 x 8-12 --------------45kg, 45kg, 50kg

•EZ-bar curl 7 x 8-12 --------- 25kg all through 7 sets

the EZ curls i didnt last 8-12 reps lol. obioulsy the weight was too heavy, 7 reps for 7 sets

im currently on the 2 weeks trough to pct, just had a week off (tendonitus was setting in and i felt run down) didnt loose anyweight tho

currently weighing 14st on the dot !!

The pump from this routine is unreal...


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

looks good bro. I tryed out a FST-7 routine a while back as well as doing extreme stretches afterwards.. loved it.

the pump is insane! so the cycles going well then? maybe alterante the deadlifts mate doing stiff one week with legs then normal deadz with back the next week etc. imo doing both in the same week is abit much, some people can do it fin but i find by doing both in the same week, both of my lifts suffer. you still taking jack3d on cycle? lol your a braver man than me bud, any pre workout on cycle increses my bp like **** haha.

Dan


----------

